

Christian Bale to Play Steve Jobs in New Movie - smacktoward
http://variety.com/2014/film/news/christian-bale-in-talks-to-star-in-jobs-1201330878/

======
subdane
I'm so curious about this film! Originally planned as another Sorkin/Fincher
combo (team behind The Social Network) with Leonardo DiCaprio playing Jobs.
Sorkin's written a 3 act film in real time backstage before the launch of the
Mac, the Next and the iPod. Now Fincher's dropped out and Danny Boyle's in,
which actually makes perfect sense when you think about his treatment of time
in 127 hours. And DiCaprio's out and Christian Bale is in, which seems perfect
given Bale's assholish Jobs-like freakout on the Terminator set a few years
ago.

~~~
anonbanker
Fun nugget of info: Christian Bale also replaced Leonardo DiCaprio as the lead
role in American Psycho.

------
o0-0o
Nothing against Steve Jobs or Apple here, because they truly deserve respect.
The person here that does not deserve respect is the guy that beat up his
sister - Christian Bale. He is a disgrace.

